
New proposed law would mandate NSA to disclose discovered vulnerabilities - noteness
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-attacks-nsa-legislation-idUSKCN18D2WK
======
panzer_wyrm
Bad idea. Why not just create a government agency with clear and focused
mandate only on security.

